# Brown's Canyon Water Level Questions



## JBL (Jun 7, 2006)

How does Browns at 1250 cfs compare to Browns at 1500 cfs, 1750 cfs, 2000 cfs, 2500 cfs? What gets harder, easier, more fun, etc.?


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

In my opinion, Brown's changes very little from about 12 or 13 hundred to 18hundo. Over 18 stuff starts to wash out and just become big wavetrains and the necessity of making moves disappears. The hardest I've ever run Brown's was at 330. Over 1200, Pinball disappears. Toiletbowl gets tougher lower and at low flows <800, there are definitely right and wrong sides to start on in some of the drops of Staircase. Raft Ripper gets tough under 600.

COUNT


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

1250, yawn.... 1500 better. 2000, the ark tends to wash. +2000, gets better and better. +4000, best.

Tough to exactly pinpoint what gets harder and easier as some stuff is harder at certain flows, and gets easier at higher and then gets tougher higher and then gets easier..... 

The major rapids, Zoom, the Seven Stairs, tend to be tougher (but great fun) at higher flows. Big drop, Toilet Bowl can easily be sneaked at higher flows, so where the rapid might be tougher, you can always sneak. Like any river, the bigger the flow, the pushier it will be. If you really want to pucker up, try Numbers above 2500!


----------



## heliodorus04 (May 31, 2005)

I agree with Count.

Zoom Flume has some small-width holes that are grippy above 1800.

Pinball is the most difficult at low flow.

Toiletbowl above 1800 intimidated me, but there's an easy sneak on river right at higher flows.

The higher it goes, the more washed out everything but Zoom Flume is.

Oh, and below 500, the float in is tedious.


----------

